# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  animal stak. how do you like it?

## jerryboy

if you have ever tried the product called animal stak please tell us how it worked for you.

----------


## Redz122

too many pills to down. the pills are humongous. You can choke on the pills.

----------


## I R Baboon

I tried it once, i was taking animal stak and cell-tech. I did this for three months and gained a good 8-10 pounds. But this is when i first started working out and eating alot so that could have been most of it.

----------


## primetime1

ive used the universal products befor, i think it was the mstak, the packs are not that bad to down. they gave me some energy and alil edgy feelin while working out , as far as gains go, i couldnt tell ya since i was supp-ing alot at that time. good luck with your go at it

----------


## phwSSJ

I always use animal pack, you got to drink a lot of water, but they work good. 
I generally feel batter when I take them.
Dont be a pussy, just down the pills like a man!

----------


## lean123

I know guys that live by animal pak...I personally think they are great...as far as swallowing the pills no problem three or four at a time, just down em its worth it!!

----------


## keith12g

I used it and didn't notice anything spectacular.

----------


## frogg

they discontinued the orginal animal stak. the one now is garbage

----------


## MrMondodondo

I dunno. I like it....

----------


## agator

I just ended week one on animal stak2..seems to give me a little more amp in the gym. The pills arnt' that bad, just do whacha gota do! I'm using it in combo with cell tech...that stuff is the bomb

----------


## BIGp4

I just started using animal stack a few weeks back and i love it!

----------


## KBC89

i dont like animal stak. there are a lot of good ingredients but not enough of any to make an impact. didnt gain sh*t while on it

----------


## lucabratzi

im on animal stak 2 and feel a little more energy in the gym, and usually throughout the day, as for gains couldnt tell u. minimal i guess

----------


## crazyhorse666

I been using them for a long time and swear by them. there awsome and work great. dont ever get the flue any more

----------


## MikeCman

Too many pills, who knows what the hell your taking. I took animal stack before and animal cuts. Personally, I like the cuts better. But, if you want some energy for a workout take some caffiene your prob. better off.

----------


## kobiack

> I always use animal pack, you got to drink a lot of water, but they work good. 
> I generally feel batter when I take them.
> Dont be a pussy, just down the pills like a man!


did you mean better? or batter? or badder? cause i kind of feel badder, you know, like kick ass... whatever

----------


## UberSteroids

> they discontinued the orginal animal stak. the one now is garbage


Yup, original one was really good...

----------


## king6

Wow, old thread.

----------


## powerlifter18

good shit

----------


## Big

> good shit


this thread is almost 3 years old, please stop bumping old threads

----------


## nightowlman

wow what an old thread. the stack didn't do anything for me whatsoever after two bottles.

----------

